# Increase Height of Concrete Deck Footer



## Bobwilk (Jun 10, 2015)

Is there a way to bond new quikcrete to the top of an existing concrete deck footer with a 4x4 post encased to give incensed height? Perhaps with a bonding agent and tube? 

The 4x4 post is now close to ground level and I want to heighten the concrete footer to cover more of the 4x4 if possible. Thanks. 

BW


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

if i were the post, i too would be 'incensed' at being so short :laughing:

you want to raise the elevation of the existing post's top ? OR you want to raise the elevation of the conc footer to it comes up the post ? why are the posts embedded in concrete ? that method just encourages rot/decay/loss of strength


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

if i were the post, i too would be 'incensed' at being so short :laughing:

you want to raise the elevation of the existing post's top ? OR you want to raise the elevation of the conc footer to it comes up the post ? why are the posts embedded in concrete ? that method just encourages rot/decay/loss of strength


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Deck posts are normally attached to the concrete footer using galvanized standoff brackets. You can see diagrams and read a description of installation technique in the Prescriptive Residential Guide to Wood Deck Construction, found here http://www.awc.org/publications/dca/dca6/dca6-12.pdf. You did not indicate how far you want to adjust the height of the posts, but it may be a simple matter of installing a bracket into the existing footer. Even if the footer is already built, it is possible to install a bracket into existing concrete using tapcons, epoxy bolts, or expansion bolts.


----------



## Bobwilk (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry for the typo and thank you both for the information. 

The wood is pressure treated and I want to add a foot of concrete upwards so that the concrete covers and additional foot of the 4x4 post off the ground. The concrete footer is currently too low to the ground (no tube was used) and I don't think adding the brackets will solve the issue. 

The only other way would be to start over and dig new footers? Perhaps I can break out some of the current footers with a jackhammer and fill with dirt so I don't have footers throughout the yard?

I'm really stuck.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

1 = tell us why you want to do this = will help us help you.
2 = post some pics = will help us help you.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Brace the deck..
Cut the post off even with the concrete.
Drill holes into remaining post in the concrete as deep as possible and take that wood out.
Cut just enough off your post to get the tube over it.
Place the tube/post over the existing footer aligning it where you need it.
Fill with concrete.


----------

